# BigBadWolf: What makes a woman attractive to a man?



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

BBW

I just read the thread about what makes a woman attracted to man & it's like you dug deep down into my heart & mind & succinctly stated exactly what I have been wanting my entire from my husband. I'm sure that many of the other women on this forum thought the very same thing to some degree!

I am hoping you can help me find some complimentary information to go along with what you posted. I desprately need to find out what makes a man attracted to a woman. I know that if my husband puts even one of the ideas you listed into practice it will help our marriage imensely, but I know I need _plenty _of work too.

I was initally going to PM you my question but I know there are many women here who need this information as much as I do.

PS
I think what I appreciate most about the advice you gave in the other thread is the fact that it is a simple list. So user friendly! If I had a dollar for all the times I've asked my husband to read a book or article that might help our marriage I'd soon be retired to my own private island.


----------



## ddindiana (May 24, 2010)

I see alot of women worrying to much on thier outside looks, dress, makeup all the latest fashion and thats nice I want my woman to look nice, but what about the inside? my exwife was and is still beautiful on the outside, but so cold hearted and i put up with that for 16 years, because i was blinded by the ouside beauty. I would rather have a average women on the ouside with a huge heart. Now that is attractive to me.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Cara said:


> BBW
> 
> I just read the thread about what makes a woman attracted to man & it's like you dug deep down into my heart & mind & succinctly stated exactly what I have been wanting my entire from my husband. I'm sure that many of the other women on this forum thought the very same thing to some degree!
> 
> ...


Cara - We have a thread over in the Ladies Lounge entitled "What does it mean to Woman Up" where we are discussing this.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

You know, much of the previous list is similar for woman, in the confidence and simple desire to be attracted to and attractive to a worthy mate.

But I will share what I value and treasure as a man, a woman that demonstrates in action and behavior these things:

Takes care of her man when he needs caring

Encourages her man when he needs encouraging

Laughs with her man when he is enjoying himself

Gives her man the room to make his mistakes

And when her man lights her fire, she does not hold back to show him how much a woman she is.

And in all this, she works to have faith in him as her man, to be willing and able to give him the greatest gift, that when she lowers all emotional defenses and becomes vulnerable to him.

I cannot stress this enough, this is the treasure to the man to have this privilege, to experience and feel emotionally that yes, he is the man enough that his woman trusts him enough to give him the gift of her vulnerability, her feminity, (and this is no matter on the outside to the rest of the world how tough, or how much a feminist, or how successful, or modern, or educated or any of these other things a woman considers to be to the world, in fact, these things so much making the faith to be vulnerable to her man so much more special).

And in this a man and woman can truly know each other as no one else on this earth knows them. The darkest secrets, the greatest fears, the most ambitious hopes and dreams.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

BBW, your list is great and I agree that it should be the qualities a man should look for. Sadly, many of us are apparently attracted more by less admirable qualities. I'm not sure exactly what it is about women that transforms me into "instant stupid" but whatever it is, wish they had a prescription for it. I'm of the opinion that if Satan showed up in a tight, short skirt, sporting a pair of incredible breasts, otherwise intelligent men would line up. I totally agree that your criteria makes more sense, I just believe our natural inclinations have little to do with common sense. Maybe I'm just incredibly shallow, but if the package isn't interesting, I'm not likely to spend a lot of time investigative the contents.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

BigBadWolf said:


> I cannot stress this enough, this is the treasure to the man to have this privilege, to experience and feel emotionally that yes, he is the man enough that his woman trusts him enough to give him the *gift of her vulnerability*, her feminity, (and this is no matter on the outside to the rest of the world how tough, or how much a feminist, or how successful, or modern, or educated or any of these other things a woman considers to be to the world, in fact, these things so much making the faith to be *vulnerable* to her man so much more special).
> 
> And in this a man and woman can truly know each other as no one else on this earth knows them. The darkest secrets, the greatest fears, the most ambitious hopes and dreams.


The gift of Vulnerability. Oh how TRUE this is.  An in depth exploration into the Power of Vulnerability in loving relationships, Trenton shared this link awhile back .... Brene Brown: The power of vulnerability | Video on TED.com 

This lady researched the subject probably more than any other, she fought against it, she set out with the intention to trample it, to prove it was not necessary ....but oh she had so much yet to learn !! Her journey of discovery on this very powerful thing we call "Vulnerability".


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

ddindiana said:


> I see alot of women worrying to much on thier outside looks, dress, makeup all the latest fashion


Fashion? Is there a hetero male alive that cares about fashion??


----------



## ddindiana (May 24, 2010)

Yes some men do care about fashion. I want my woman to look good and i always try to look good too, but what i'm saying is to many women think its all about the outside that a man cares about and thats so not true.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> Fashion? Is there a hetero male alive that cares about fashion??


Me but not nessicarly the current trends. But it is very important to me that a woman knows "how" to dress herself. Of course every woman is different what works for one doesn't work for another. I guess for me it just speaks something about their confidence when they know what looks good on them and what doesn't work for them. I.e. My spouse can wear mis matched punk esque clothing very well, she looks absolutley horrible ina "valley" girl out fit though it just doesn't fit her no matte how well put together the outfit is. A woman coming to me that looks like a complete wreck (I am not talking nessicarly her lounging outfit or get **** done outfit) bothers me though I will sit their and in my head and "redseign' her wardrobe.

I often wonder about myself at times I tend to enjoy to many Takei things for a straight man. I know I am straight never had an urge to try out being Takei but I do have a lot of similar interests (I love fashion, musicals, ballet, opera, and intererior design under the guise of home improvement.)

*edit To understand the Takei refrence go check out mom's post in the politics section its great and yet another reason the world loves Sulu.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Niceguy13 said:


> Me but not nessicarly the current trends. But it is very important to me that a woman knows "how" to dress herself. Of course every woman is different what works for one doesn't work for another. I guess for me it just speaks something about their confidence when they know what looks good on them and what doesn't work for them. I.e. My spouse can wear mis matched punk esque clothing very well, she looks absolutley horrible ina "valley" girl out fit though it just doesn't fit her no matte how well put together the outfit is. A woman coming to me that looks like a complete wreck (I am not talking nessicarly her lounging outfit or get **** done outfit) bothers me though I will sit their and in my head and "redseign' her wardrobe.


Well color me corrected. I have no idea what you just said!

I buy my clothes based on how little time I have to spend in the store. 



> I often wonder about myself at times I tend to enjoy to many Takei things for a straight man. I know I am straight never had an urge to try out being Takei but I do have a lot of similar interests (I love fashion, musicals, ballet, opera, and intererior design under the guise of home improvement.)


Do you live in TN? You CAN say gay on this board! 




> *edit To understand the Takei refrence go check out mom's post in the politics section its great and yet another reason the world loves Sulu.


LOL! Dyin'.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

ddindiana said:


> Yes some men do care about fashion. I want my woman to look good and i always try to look good too, but what i'm saying is to many women think its all about the outside that a man cares about and thats so not true.


DAMN. DH says I look good. And I have believed him. I know nothing about fashion. I was at the docs office one time and picked up a mag. They said ripped jeans were in style. Well there was a pair that fit and looked pretty good. Ripped. I bought them.

It was not until I got home that it dawned on me that a mag at a doctor's office could be 2 years old.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> You know, much of the previous list is similar for woman, in the confidence and simple desire to be attracted to and attractive to a worthy mate.
> 
> But I will share what I value and treasure as a man, a woman that demonstrates in action and behavior these things:
> 
> ...


Are you describing me!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

What is quite beautiful about BBW's post is that he's describing any woman who has ever dared to be loved by a man.


----------

